# Sid Harvey Oil Filter equivalent (264-1)



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My MIL boiler is acting up, sputtering. I checked the things I could, the light sensor, the spark, the nozzle, the points. 

So the next thing is the filter and screen. Since I don't have a gasket and won't be able to get one to take off the screen I won't do it. The fuel filter is something that I can easily do.... if I had the filter.

Never heard of this filter and can't find what is its equivalent. Anyone know?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/264-36-Micro-Flow-Oil-Furnace-Unifilter/dp/B001I4C61S

easy peasy, available everywhere even HD

it is a generic filter
Sid Harvey is a distributor not a manufacturer as far as I know


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I saw that but it was missing the "-1"

Does that mean I can use a General 1a-25a filter?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

yes probably the most common filter used


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I saw that but it was missing the "-1"
> 
> Does that mean I can use a General 1a-25a filter?


Yes. But change the nozzle. You can't tell if a nozzle is good by just looking at it. It may being spraying a bad spray pattern, but look nice and clean.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No where to get a nozzle on a weekend. Plus I never looked to see what it was.

This is an ongoing problem. I'm starting to think I need to put another filter inline along with changing one of them to the newer screw on types.

She has a 1000 gallon in ground tank and I think there's a lot of crap on the bottom getting into the system. She's always low on oil.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

If they plumbed into the bung on the side of the tank, then the draw is already a couple inches from the bottom.

Plus, the nozzles have a sintered bronze micro filter on the back side to catch all the crap. If there was any getting through, you'd see it there.

The damned nozzles carburize, and unless you were dirt poor like my old man and a tight wad to boot, changing nozzles once a year and adjusting the arc gap on the ignitor was mandatory.

All I know about fuel oil - I never EVER want to see, smell, or especially work on one again as long as I live.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have only seen draws from the top, just pull the draw line up a few inches.

You will get more water in the tank from condensation when the tank is near empty. You may need to add an additive that breaks the water down. Always keep extra nozzles on hand once you find out the nozzle info.

You should see how those nozzles are made, really cool. Every one is tested and logged , there is a serial number printed inside every single one.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, changed the filter, HD had nozzles so I got the .85GPH x 60º. Figured 90% of house have that in the burner. I was right, changed that, adjusted the points and checked the screen in the hi pressure pump.

The filter wasn't that dirty, the screen was clean and who knows about the nozzle, the filter on the nozzle was pretty black.

All of these had been changed in January.

When I opened up the high pressure pump to get at the screen oil came out into my pan and there it was, a big blob of water.

So I think the problem is water in the system. Because I've changed out and adjusted everything that I can and it's still sputtering then shutting down.

She had some Kolor Kut Water Finder Paste and I put it on the end of the check stick and dunked it in the tank. Came up with pink spots....water.

Time to call in the experts.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/32-oz-Fuel-Oil-Sludge-Treatment-35310/100145488


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Wish I knew how much fuel she had in the tank. It's a 1000 gallon tank and it got 6" in it. No idea what the diameter is.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

72 gallons give or take a couple.

http://www.hillcrestfuel.com/tankchart.htm


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Wish I knew how much fuel she had in the tank. It's a 1000 gallon tank and it got 6" in it. No idea what the diameter is.


Dunno, but it looks like 6 inches is the magic number to start drawing water.

So you were thinking maybe you could open a drain at the bottom and drain out a couple of 5 gallon cans worth of yuck?

Out here in the boonies, I could maybe do that, and throw the crap on the next yard trash fire I have.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Underground tank. No draining nothing. Have to have it pumped.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

beenthere said:


> 72 gallons give or take a couple.
> 
> http://www.hillcrestfuel.com/tankchart.htm


Looking at that chart it says the tank is 130" long/deep. So I'm guessing she has a 500 gallon tank, because it's not 10' deep.

Not sure I understand the chart. It only goes up to 48" deep and lists the full capacity of the tank at that depth.

So I think she has 36 gallons in there, but it claims the first 4" are not accessible, so she's pretty empty.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Could be any where from 2 to 5" that can't be used, depends on the original installer.


----------

